# Problem with the Canonrumors Website



## RendrLab (Jan 16, 2013)

Any time I attempt to close the Canonrumors website while it is loading still, I get bombarded with 20+ new windows of the Canonrumors website loading. I have attempted to replicate this problem on a number of websites, and so far Canonrumors is the only site that does it.
I have no virus or spyware on my PC, so that is not the problem. Also, it only happens on my work PC currently (windows 7 x64). I have Windows 8 on my home office PC and never had this occur on it.
Whatever the case may be, it is very annoying, especially if I am not fast with the mouse-click to close all the Windows that open as they will continue to replicate. Any ideas anyone?


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 16, 2013)

RendrLab said:


> I have no virus or spyware on my PC, so that is not the problem.



How would you know :-> ... anyway, never came across that problem myself and you're giving too few pieces of information (browser type, version, installed addons and so on)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 16, 2013)

I have seen that happen with other web sites, (not CR). It ruened out to be a problem with other software I had just installed. I removed the software and the problem went away.


----------



## BrettS (Jan 16, 2013)

Windows 7 x64, IE 9.0.8112.16421 no such problem (ever).


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 16, 2013)

Never happens to me. Latest stable Firefox on both OS X and Win7 64-bit.


----------



## insanitybeard (Jan 17, 2013)

I can confirm the same issue on occasion, which has occurred when I have gone to close the browser window whilst the CR page is displaying- basically a new tab opens and multiple tabs then load with the CR homepage! Like the OP says, you have to be quick to close them all before getting swamped. It's happenned a few times. My (work) PC is running windows Vista and the browser is just the bog standard internet explorer.


----------



## albron00 (Jan 17, 2013)

Never had those kind of issues...


----------



## MarcPool (Jan 17, 2013)

Doesn't happen on my W7x64 in IE9, Chrome, Safari and Firefox. Are you running plugins in your browser or one of those eccelerators?


----------



## RC (Jan 17, 2013)

What browser are you using? Try using a different browser.


----------



## dstppy (Jan 17, 2013)

The JS rendering engine is the most proprietary and slowest of all of the browsers. I work with automation software and it is, by far, the most particular and problematic (over anything built on WebKit like Chrome and Safari or Firefox).

"The box said requires windows xp or better, so I installed Linux"

Aside from malware (again, what did you do to determine you have none), genearlly this is something breaking JavaScript, or rather, rendering it incorrectly (unpactched IE or 3rd party software [like ad blockers, antivirus etc])

Google search comes ahead with things like internet explorer opens many tabs -- most of the responses say 'malware'


----------



## J.R. (Jan 17, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> RendrLab said:
> 
> 
> > I have no virus or spyware on my PC, so that is not the problem.
> ...



+1. 

Personally, I've have never experienced this. This has to be a user specific issue given the comments above.


----------



## shutterwideshut (Jan 17, 2013)

RendrLab said:


> I have no virus or spyware on my PC, so that is not the problem.



Seems you're not having any virus in your PC but worm instead...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Jan 17, 2013)

dstppy said:


> The JS rendering engine is the most proprietary and slowest of all of the browsers. I work with automation software and it is, by far, the most particular and problematic (over anything built on WebKit like Chrome and Safari or Firefox).
> 
> "The box said requires windows xp or better, so I installed Linux"
> 
> ...



Erm...you do know that Firefox is built on the Gecko rendering with it's own JS engine, currently called IonMonkey in FF18. Chrome has Google's V8 JS engine, and Safari has the Nitro JS engine. 

And proprietary is a relative term. Especially with Google's V8 engine, which is at the core of NodeJS. That and all of the Mozilla engines are F/OSS and can be re-used, modified, updated, etc with various minimal restrictions elsewhere, or even if your own browser. Hardly proprietary.

I'll grant you that Javascript is a pain in the a** in a lot of circumstances, especially with it comes to edge cases and browser compatibility. I will say that IE6-8 are the worst of the lot, with IE9 and IE10 (haven't worked with either, but read quite a bit) are significantly better at adhering to standards and fixing bugs.


----------



## RendrLab (Jan 17, 2013)

No, there is no Spyware, Virus or Worm and I do know that for a fact as I have more than enough experience with computer security to know the difference. If it was a Virus, Spyware, or Worm, I hardly think someone would care enough to only attack me on the Canonrumors website and only when I close the tab while it is loading.
Also, my work PC is basically 4 days old as all internal Hard Drives/SSDs were just replaced and the PC was not on the LAN or the internet until 30 minutes before I originally posted this problem. The only software that was installed after the OS installation was a few apps from the Creative Suite Master Collection, MS Office, and antivirus/security software.
I was able to replicate the problem with nothing installed other than the OS prior to the hard drive/SSD replacement. I am using IE9 for those that care and the only add-ons presently running are the PDF Converters for Acrobat.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 17, 2013)

RendrLab said:


> Also, it only happens on my work PC currently (windows 7 x64).



Does not occur for me, tried with IE8 on a Win7 x64 laptop and a Win7 x64 virtual machine (VMWare) on a Mac.


----------



## RendrLab (Jan 17, 2013)

It's not an every single time kind of problem. It seems to happen the most when I go from the Forums, back to the main page. As soon as I see there is no new story posted on the top of the main page, I will close while it is loading the rest of the content and then it happens. So far, I have been unable to pinpoint the exact time it happens or the exact series of events that bring it about. I'm usually on here and off again pretty quickly while I'm at work.
Also, as I said before, the problem has never occured on my Win 8 machine at home or any other browser I tend to use, which is all but Safari.
I'm obviously not alone (see insanitybeard's post above), and I am not expecting some miracle fix. I was just checking to see how many other people (if any) were experiencing the same problem, and to see if anyone knew of a fix, or if THE CR website coding had a flaw.


----------



## kubelik (Jan 17, 2013)

I access the website from multiple computers, Win 7 32-bit and 64-bit, on IE8, IE9 and Chrome(v24.0), and haven't had any such issue happen with CR.


----------



## Marsu42 (Jan 17, 2013)

RendrLab said:


> No, there is no Spyware, Virus or Worm and I do know that for a fact as I have more than enough experience with computer security to know the difference.



I wasn't really suggesting that the source of your problem is spyware, but couldn't help to post an off-topic remark concerning your certainty because I as a somewhat it-security nerd doubt that the fancier kind of spyware like government trojans are easily recognized - but those probably won't mess up CR


----------



## tolusina (Jan 17, 2013)

RendrLab said:


> ...., it is very annoying, especially if I am not fast with the mouse-click to close all the Windows that open as they will continue to replicate. Any ideas anyone?


CTRL+W will close windows as fast as they open, faster than new ones can spawn.


----------



## pwp (Jan 17, 2013)

No question the problem is not with CR, but it's a local issue for you. 
Hardware or software? Check with the geeky guys.

-PW


----------



## brett b (Jan 17, 2013)

pwp said:


> No question the problem is not with CR, but it's a local issue for you.
> Hardware or software? Check with the geeky guys.
> 
> -PW



+1
I've never encountered any issues with CR with Firefox, Chrome, IE or Safari.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 18, 2013)

RendrLab said:


> Also, it only happens on my *work PC* currently (windows 7 x64)... Any ideas anyone?



An idea: use your work PC for work, and not surfing Canon Rumors?  Just a suggestion (and a sardonic one, at that). And before the cries of pot and kettle surface, let me state for the record that I bring my _personal_ laptop to work, and use that to surf CR.


----------



## dstppy (Jan 18, 2013)

Drizzt321 said:


> dstppy said:
> 
> 
> > The JS rendering engine is the most proprietary and slowest of all of the browsers. I work with automation software and it is, by far, the most particular and problematic (over anything built on WebKit like Chrome and Safari or Firefox).
> ...



Good read. I definitely have to work the term "SquirrelFish" into a conversation in the next day or two 

I *was* being overly general. Words I tend to misuse slightly are "proprietary" and "non-standard" - to which I almost always mean "not what most everyone else is doing" ;D

Both helping JS devs and automating for JS, I have to say that the rule of thumb is if it works on anything other than MS, it'll work on almost everything that's not MS, then we have to make adjustments for IE.

What kills me is that IE 8 for XP and IE 8 for Win7 appear to be completely different products.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 18, 2013)

For me, it happened with Nikon rumors. I checked on Cgrome, IE, and mozilla, and it happened on all three. Removing the offending software fixed it. This has been a common issue over the years with many users. Different ones claim to have fixed it many different ways.
You can try removing recently installed software, and removing or disabling internet add-ons. The tip off to a software issue came when I tried a different computer and it had no problem. Before that, I ran several malware removers to no avail. Its been 6 months and I can't recall which software, but it might have been Java.


----------



## RendrLab (Mar 12, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> RendrLab said:
> 
> 
> > Also, it only happens on my *work PC* currently (windows 7 x64)... Any ideas anyone?
> ...


I surf while at work on my company PC cause I have it nice like that . I setup the entire network and built many of the custom workstations we use, so I have free reign of my time (to the point that I can play a match or two of World of Tanks while the boss is watching the battle.) Sorry, but I have it too good not to say something after the abuse of company time/resources comment.
As for the problem with the page load, it has only happened once since I posted this so I guess I'll just live with it occasionally happening as it is just a momentary PITA


----------



## BrettS (Mar 19, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> And before the cries of pot and kettle surface, let me state for the record that I bring my _personal_ laptop to work, and use that to surf CR.



LOL!


----------

